# Connecting two MIDI controllers up in studio



## bill5 (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd like to be able to have two keyboards set up in my studio so I can just power one off and the other up and, as seamlessly as possible, use the other right away (I'd have to select it in my DAW of course). Any clues appreciated! I've done a net search and it's only caused more confusion...most of them talk about using 2 at the same time, which I don't want or need to do, and their explanations are a bit befuddling anyway. Some say connect one keyboard to the other, others say you need an interface with multiple MIDI jacks (which I almost never see). Where's the easy button?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 24, 2020)

If they have USB, just connect them both to your computer (or hub). I have three keyboard controllers connected all the time, always ready to go. In Cubase and Logic, it sees them instantly.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 24, 2020)

Not USB...can I just get a converter cable and from there it's the same? What about the AI don't I need to route through that to take advantage of the superior sound card?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2020)

Any multi-input MIDI interface will do that, and the inputs are merged automatically.

I like the iConnectivity ones, in part because they used to be a writing client, but in part because they're very good.

You just need a 2 x 2:






mio2 — iConnectivity


Cancel




www.iconnectivity.com


----------



## bill5 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Any multi-input MIDI interface will do that, and the inputs are merged automatically.


Thanks but again I don't want to use two keyboards at the same time. How does that fit in the keyboard/AI/computer chain? Keyboard > MIDI AI > "regular" AI > PC? Ugh I don't need more complication  I'm surprised standard AIs, at least in the mid-range or high end, don't have multiple MIDI in/out jacks.

Maybe the other potentially really really dumb question I should ask is this: should I hook up my keyboard(s) to an AI regardless to take advantage of its sound card, or will the voices sound the same as when I hook up my keyboard directly to the PC? I have always made this assumption...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2020)

You don't have to use two keyboards at the same time, but you can have them connected and turn on either or both when you want to play it/them.

The issue is simple: you have an audio interface with a single MIDI input, but you need two MIDI inputs. And the answer is equally simple: a MIDI interface with two MIDI inputs (or more if you think you'll ever need them).

Your DAW - or really, your computer - won't care where the MIDI is coming from - the inputs are all merged, whether they come from your audio interface, a separate one, or both.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2020)

By the way, you could also use the MIDI input on your audio interface and add a second "MIDI-to-USB converter" (aka basic 1x1 MIDI interface) for your other keyboard. I don't know if the $16 one they have on Amazon works, but that's how cheap the cheapest ones are.



bill5 said:


> 'm surprised standard AIs, at least in the mid-range or high end, don't have multiple MIDI in/out jacks.



Most audio interfaces just have the MIDI I/O as an extra add-on. The manufacturers figure that people with more extensive MIDI setups will need dedicated MIDI interfaces, or maybe they assume that every MIDI device these days has a USB connection anyway.

Bear in mind that every port takes up space on the unit.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 25, 2020)

I use a MX-28S MIDI patch bay. It has two inputs and eight outputs. I needed it back in the day because I had several sound modules and processors to control, but I still use it today because its a convenient way to switch between two different MIDI controllers connected to my DAW.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> By the way, you could also use the MIDI input on your audio interface and add a second "MIDI-to-USB converter" (aka basic 1x1 MIDI interface) for your other keyboard.


? So you mean like a "splitter" that would have convert my one MIDI input to two? And why would I necessarily want USB? What if I have 2 MIDI keyboards?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ? So you mean like a "splitter" that would have convert my one MIDI input to two? And why would I necessarily want USB? What if I have 2 MIDI keyboards?



Bill, you're making this complicated. MIDI is what comes out of your keyboards; USB is what goes into your computer.

You have two MIDI keyboards. You have one MIDI input. You need to add a second MIDI input for the second keyboard.

Please re-read what I wrote above about the options for doing that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I use a MX-28S MIDI patch bay. It has two inputs and eight outputs. I needed it back in the day because I had several sound modules and processors to control, but I still use it today because its a convenient way to switch between two different MIDI controllers connected to my DAW.



You're going to confuse the holy living hell out of Bill. He's going to think he needs to run out and buy a MIDI patchbay, a device that was superseded 30 years ago.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 25, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> You're going to confuse the holy living hell out of Bill. He's going to think he needs to run out and buy a MIDI patchbay, a device that was superseded 30 years ago.



Heheheh! It's an antiquated piece of equipment for sure, and it isn't needed to do what he wants to do, but it's a simple way to switch between two keyboards using standard 5-pin MIDI cables. The two main reasons I still use one is because I have some older outboard gear that I control with MIDI, and my PC's USB functionality hiccups now and then.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2020)

I bought my first setup in 1985, all Yamaha: QX-21 sequencer, DX-7, and RX-15 drum machine (which I still have).

After programming one pattern on the RX-15, I knew it was hate at first sight: I needed to sequence the parts by playing the pads.

The QX-21 had a single MIDI input.

So I up and built a simple A/B switch to go between the DX-7 and RX-15.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Bill, you're making this complicated. MIDI is what comes out of your keyboards; USB is what goes into your computer.


Thanks but I know what MIDI and USB are.  And I get the logic of the MIDI interface (even though I maintain it's odd that not even higher-end regular ol AIs don't have extra such jacks, just like they have more XLR jacks. Sure people wanting more than one keyboard hooked up is a rarer demand, but I didn't think it was that rare). I just did not get your statement "you could also use the MIDI input on your audio interface and add a second "MIDI-to-USB converter" -

Also can you or anyone give a definitive answer to my other question: do I want to hook up my keyboard(s) to an AI regardless (in whatever way this works) to take advantage of its sound card, or will the voices sound the same as when I hook up my keyboard directly to the PC? Or does it depend on if it's a sampled sound vs "digital" (synth created, not sampled)?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 26, 2020)

What exactly are these keyboards you want to hook up?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 26, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Sure people wanting more than one keyboard hooked up is a rarer demand, but I didn't think it was that rare).



It's totally normal, not rare at all.



> I just did not get your statement "you could also use the MIDI input on your audio interface and add a second "MIDI-to-USB converter" -



Right, I just meant that you can use them simultaneously.



> Also can you or anyone give a definitive answer to my other question: do I want to hook up my keyboard(s) to an AI regardless (in whatever way this works) to take advantage of its sound card, or will the voices sound the same as when I hook up my keyboard directly to the PC? Or does it depend on if it's a sampled sound vs "digital" (synth created, not sampled)?



If you're recording the output of your keyboards, the sound is going to be better if you connect the audio out to your interface.

MIDI obviously isn't audible, so it doesn't matter where it's connected.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 26, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Also can you or anyone give a definitive answer to my other question: do I want to hook up my keyboard(s) to an AI regardless (in whatever way this works) to take advantage of its sound card, or will the voices sound the same as when I hook up my keyboard directly to the PC? Or does it depend on if it's a sampled sound vs "digital" (synth created, not sampled)?


Your MIDI instruments will sound the same. A MIDI port embedded in an audio interface is still just a MIDI port and is not affected in any way by the audio passing through the interface. Most audio interfaces provide a MIDI port as a convenience to users, who need one less USB connector on their computers. It's not because the MIDI port has any interaction with the analog-to-digital and digital-to-analog functions of the interface.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 26, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Your MIDI instruments will sound the same. A MIDI port embedded in an audio interface is still just a MIDI port and is not affected in any way by the audio passing through the interface. Most audio interfaces provide a MIDI port as a convenience to users, who need one less USB connector on their computers. It's not because the MIDI port has any interaction with the analog-to-digital and digital-to-analog functions of the interface.


Thanks - yeah I realize there's no analog going on here, but I thought still it might make improve that digital sound in the end (just like in olden days when a better sound card in your PC meant the sounds would often be better for the same games or apps or whatever, even with the same settings).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2020)

Bill, do you understand that MIDI is just a series of standardized computer codes? It says things like "note on here at xxx velocity [meaning level], now the sustain pedal on, sustain pedal off, now note off" - that kind of thing.

There could be differences between MIDI interfaces beyond their features, for example some earlier ones were less solid. But they have nothing to do with the sound quality.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Bill, do you understand that MIDI is just a series of standardized computer codes? It says things like "note on here at xxx velocity [meaning level], now the sustain pedal on, sustain pedal off, now note off" - that kind of thing.


? Please see post #14.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ? Please see post #14.



Are you saying see post #14 because you do understand or because you still don't?


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 27, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Thanks - yeah I realize there's no analog going on here, but I thought still it might make improve that digital sound in the end



No. Like Nick said, MIDI is just data. It's not audio of _any_ kind. The virtual instrument libraries on your computer, regardless if they're sample based or synthesized, will sound exactly the same no matter how MIDI triggers them.

An analogy is an electric garage door. Whether you press the remote button with your finger, elbow, or the handle of a rake, you're going to get the exact same result... the motor is going to receive the signal to open the door, and the door will open.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Are you saying see post #14 because you do understand or because you still don't?


Wow if you can't grasp what I stated quite plainly I don't know how else to say it. Moving on but thanks to all for replies.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2020)

Bill, first of all nobody is here as a service to you.

Second, it really isn't necessary to get shirty. I took time out of my day to try and answer your questions at the level you asked them, but I made the mistake of answering at too high a level.

Next time I won't bother, and I sure hope nobody else here does either.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 31, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Bill, first of all nobody is here as a service to you.
> 
> Second, it really isn't necessary to get shirty. I took time out of my day to try and answer your questions at the level you asked them, but I made the mistake of answering at too high a level.
> 
> Next time I won't bother, and I sure hope nobody else here does either.


So mean.

Bill just get the mio2 like Nick said, if you can afford about $90 bucks. Then hook up your keyboards to it, done.



Polkasound said:


> An analogy is an electric garage door. Whether you press the remote button with your finger, elbow, or the handle of a rake, you're going to get the exact same result...



This analogy is so terrible I can't decide if I love it or hate it. I always say, bad analogies are like turtles.

For what it's worth I have 6 keyboards connected to my computer at all times. Thanks, Nick for the mio10 recommendation. I liked it so much I got two.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 31, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Wow if you can't grasp what I stated quite plainly...



Bill, I also could not quite grasp what you were stating nor what you're able to understand, because your line of questioning makes it sound as if you don't really know what MIDI is. There's nothing wrong with that, but please do not berate other members for trying to help you by assessing your experience.

I think I could have explained my analogy more clearly, so if it helps, allow me to rephrase it:

When a sample in a sample library is triggered by a MIDI note-on message, it doesn't matter if it receives the message via the MIDI port on an interface, receives it through a USB port, receives it because it was manually programmed into a project, or receives it by Uri Geller via mental telepathy — the sample will trigger, and it will sound the same each and every time, because the method of delivery for the MIDI message does not affect the audio output quality of the sample.

Analogy: Whether you open a garage door with a wired wall switch, with a wireless remote control, or by keying up a modded CB radio, the garage door isn't going to open any differently. Once the motor receives the "open" message, it opens the door. How it receives the message does not affect how quickly or smoothly the door opens.


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 2, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Shortcoming of online communications maybe but I'm not seeing how you or he got that.



Maybe I jumped the gun, but _"Wow if you can't grasp what I stated quite plainly"_ insinuates that anyone who reads your post should be able to understand your situation.




bill5 said:


> For the absolute final time, I know what MIDI is.



OK, but your statement, _"Maybe the other potentially really really dumb question I should ask is this: should I hook up my keyboard(s) to an AI regardless to take advantage of its sound card, or will the voices sound the same as when I hook up my keyboard directly to the PC?" _gives the impression that you don't because otherwise you wouldn't have asked that question. That's why we're confused. You say you understand MIDI but speak as if you don't, and then you can't seem to understand why we're not understanding you.

Anyway, I'm assuming that you now have the answers you needed. If not, then we'll keep trying.


----------



## pkm (Feb 4, 2020)

What is the functional difference, to you, of having two non-simultaneous midi keyboards vs having two that you could play at the same time?

Just plug both in at once and use whichever one you want whenever you want. Trying to force two keyboards into one input is more complicated than just using two inputs.

If you don’t have enough MIDI inputs, buy a device with more of them.

If you want to record the analog output of some keyboard that generates sound, get an audio interface and plug it into that. It will sound better than plugging it into the audio input jack on your computer.

Maybe you have a digital synth but want to record the audio from an output with an audio cable. That’s still analog so the above applies.

If you don’t want to record any analog audio but you want to hear better quality audio when you monitor, get an audio interface and what you hear will be marginally better. But the actual quality of the audio file on your computer won’t improve at all.


----------

